# Bow for a 5 year old



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I am looking for a bow for my 5 year old son, does anybody have any recommendations? 

Thank You, 

fulldraw


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Are you looking for a trad. bow or a compound? 

I have the Martin Tiger and have been helping my 3.5yr old daughter with it. She still can't pull it back yet but it's a nice bow to learn on that isn't a toy. Hopefully in another 6mos-1yr she'll be able to draw it back herself.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the looks of that cruzer...seems like a decent investment.


----------



## SouthPaw! (Sep 18, 2014)

Check out the diamond infinite edge, draw weight range from 5#'s to 70 #'s. My son has one & it shoots well. Think it's still going for $350 and includes sight and arrows.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

thegospelisgood said:


> I like the looks of that cruzer...seems like a decent investment.


I like the cruzer, but it's full size bow 32" axle-axle, it might just be to big for him still.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

d_rek said:


> Are you looking for a trad. bow or a compound?
> 
> I have the Martin Tiger and have been helping my 3.5yr old daughter with it. She still can't pull it back yet but it's a nice bow to learn on that isn't a toy. Hopefully in another 6mos-1yr she'll be able to draw it back herself.


It really doesn't matter, I would just like a bow that he can comfortably and get his confidence built up and have fun. Instead of struggling to pull a bow back and get frustrated.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I had a diamond nuclear ice for my boy, it's been bulletproof. You can still find them on ebay. I may even think about selling his as he's going to be 10 this fall and could probably go up to a larger platform.


----------



## 60X Custom Strings (Mar 23, 2014)

My little girl and boy started with a mini genesis. It works very well from ages 2-7


----------

